# Sears fireplace parts  question



## Darryn (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a fireplace, not sure of maker, but on the back plate it has "UL737-NBK-RPT 1/2/81" on it. The front glass frames are coming apart and the fan doesn't work as it used to. Is there a website or something where I can find parts for this? This is our source of heat in the winter time, and it has been awesome until now...thanks for any help!!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 8, 2015)

the UL is just the Underwriters Lab testing standard.  No other name on the plate or anywhere else on the fireplace?  Try posting some pictures that may help identify...


----------



## Darryn (Jan 8, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> the UL is just the Underwriters Lab testing standard.  No other name on the plate or anywhere else on the fireplace?  Try posting some pictures that may help identify...



Couldn't get a good pic of the tag


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2015)

It's a Sears product. Try them.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 8, 2015)

Can't see the fireplace no and the model no well in the photo ... make sure you have those written down when you call.  Wonder who made them for Sears?

Edit:  I was scratching my head figuring I hadn't posted   ... but I had


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2015)

155.841861
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...l-Products-Parts/Model-155841861/0582/0912000


----------

